# Do shrimp eat nematodes/copepods?



## sr20det (27 Jun 2012)

As title really, i had some guppy fry in a tank, to try control this, did seem to work, didnt see any, removed them when I added shrimp, and seem to be seeing some nematodes back again, and now bloody copepods to add which I had only see in my other nano.

Just wondered if shrimp do take them for snacks?

Many Thanks


----------



## dw1305 (27 Jun 2012)

Hi all,
I'm pretty sure they don't eat Copepods. I've seen RCS have a pick at any Grindal worms, but they definitely ignore _Planaria_.

cheers Darrel


----------



## sr20det (27 Jun 2012)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I'm pretty sure they don't eat Copepods. I've seen RCS have a pick at any Grindal worms, but they definitely ignore _Planaria_.
> 
> cheers Darrel



These nematodes are tiny, id say 2mm at most and thin as a hair strand.  Only see them moving with deep concentration, but in all honesty, not seen my shrimp pick anything off the glass.


----------

